# LA RUE  grey lipizzaner gelding



## hollyholly (20 June 2011)

just wondering if anybody had come across my old horse?
la rue?
grey gelding, lipizzaner, brands on either side of his saddle area, one was a big L with wings, also a dent in his nose , very upright hooves and ringbode/side bone also!
if anybody's got any information pleasee tell me


----------



## sam1am (20 June 2011)

Ermm yes! I think there's a massive thread on here about him!


----------



## sam1am (20 June 2011)

This horse?
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=394865&highlight=Brands+pictures


----------



## jhoward (20 June 2011)

i was thinking the same


----------



## samandcasper (21 June 2011)

hello, im the lady who started the other thread trying to trace any old owners on my boy  do u have any pics or anything else u can say about him, alltho i know NOTHING about him apart from he was for free to good home in horse and hound last year before i got him, i have my own bits and bobs i've picked up on him i can talk about lol xxx more than welcome to call text or email me if u send me an inbox if u would like to talk about my boy  FINGER CROSSED i've been searching for over a year xx

alltho not to sure on the ringbode/side bone as he dosnt seem to have any probs with anything xx


----------



## hollyholly (21 June 2011)

ive looked at the pictures of your horse and its not him 
la rue had the same L brand but it was bigger and he had 55 on his otherside,
also he had a big dent in his nose from a headcollar being too tight
 ive reaserched as much as i could and there is no brand like that anywhere, it could be a brandig for meat, since i think thats where he came from , also somewere in his passport it said he was imported from slovenia?

but the branding suggests they come from the same place?


----------



## sam1am (21 June 2011)

What a pity it's not the same horse, good luck in the search for both of you


----------



## samandcasper (22 June 2011)

as i told u in message its not meat branding its hungirain lip.....

as of the slovenia in the passport i'm not to sure i believe this as i have had a lot of contact from loads of ppl assocotated with lipizzan's and thats a totaly diff brand and letter for a lip from slovenia (as what i have been told) and on the side of ur other posts im a little bit unsure if this post u made was even real!! as u saying things of teenangers with big horses saying thats silly as over horses and ur a teenanger urself and casper is a big boy !! sorry if i am wrong but i have had a few pathetic ppl try and tell me they have had my boy before then to REALLY let me down at very last min, they must have took everybit of info from my post and basicaly lied that they knew him :'( and with how long i have been looking its heart breaking.... so as i said with out a pic i cant say x


----------



## hollyholly (23 June 2011)

well the horse i had isnt your horse?
its a different one?
im not trying to say i had your horse becausee i didnt?


----------



## hollyholly (23 June 2011)

also, as i told you his passports were fake also.


----------

